
Sleep Support: An Individual Randomized Controlled Trial - troydavis
https://slatestarcodex.com/2020/02/17/sleep-support-an-individual-randomized-controlled-trial/
======
PragmaticPulp
I usually like Scott Alexander's work, but this article left me scratching my
head.

He was sleeping an average of 8 hours without any supplements, so it's not
surprising that he wouldn't see much difference with sleep aids. I wouldn't
expect most of the named supplement's ingredients to have much impact after 8
hours anyway.

That said, Nootropics Depot has been moving more toward branded proprietary
blends lately, presumably to increase profit margins. Some of their recent
marketing material has really been over the top and exaggerated (see the CBD
material). I trust their quality control, but they're not a great source of
information about compounds.

